# Carved On A Natural Fork Tejocote



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

This fork gave me a long time. was in a tree near where he spent Tejocote daily. andeven when they are distinguished by being symmetrical or regular, I had something toincite, and seemed to say "Take me with you Chepo" "Take me with you Chepo" untilI could no more. and quietly one evening I went for it lol!

In addition to the fork this tree was so generous that gives me enough fruit to preparea delicious punch, apple, guava and hawthorn lol!

The shape of the height was determined by the whimsical geometry of the branch.



































Una Tejocota chavacaneando lol!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

That wood is absolutely amazing... You did it great justice friend.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gib said:


> That wood is absolutely amazing... You did it great justice friend.


Yes, I must say I was very pleasantly surprised when he worked the wood was sowhite that seemed to bite their appearance and texture, but after his bath in linseed oil color was a very dim amber.

It is a pleasure to read you and say hi Gib.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whimsical is a good word for that charming little fork. Great work, Maestro Chepo!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Que grande eres Chepo , madera de albaricoque , es muy bonita y acabado perfecto , tengo que proponerte algun intercambio de piezas si tu quieres , auque las tuyas por ahora son mejores , je je . vivan esos Mexicanos artistas.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I really like this one.


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful! can you explain what tools do you use?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I very much appreciate your kind remarks. Dayhiker, alfshooter, eYshot, wingshooter thanks! Max. I took the fork to the arsenal of tools from a friend knifemaker. I can occasionallymake one visit to another knife with their advice. lol!

Some of the ones I took were, table saw jig saw, belt sander, files, and sandpaper of various grits. A small sample of my accomplishments with the skilled advice and assistance of mymentor and friend lol! the first knife I made. The Cheposkinner. Steel 52100,ironwood handle, brass guard and spacers, fiber bulcanizada and sheep horn. La Bain also made by me.























And here's a darling of my mentor Felipe Torres does. and I share the link to their website if they want to take a look. by my love and passion for photographysometimes ask me to take your photos to a knife.















Cuchillos Torres


----------



## the warrior yeti (May 11, 2011)

Whoa! Awesome slingshot and awesome knives! You are indeed a master craftsman. As is your friend, the knifemaker.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

love the sling great craftsmanship!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are very beautiful


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
How can we get to understand you?? You are a slingshot maker, a knife maker, a leather craftman, photographer and a pathetic comedian. You are just a polifacetic man. I am honor to be able to count you as my friend. Saludos Mai. 
*Chepo, 
¿¿Como jijos se le hace pa' entendelo mai?? Hace recuas, charrascas, fundas de cuero, fotografia y hasta una pesima copia del brozo. ¿¿Tambien hace tru-tru y macrame?? Es muy polifaceto si'ñor que ni que. Manque hay que riconocer que pus es un honor conocerle y cuentearlo entre mis cuadernos de doble pasta. Saludotes mai y la neta el chido es asted. 
*


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow...

I want to make slingshots like yours some day...

By the way, you Xidoo and Chepo, inspired me to make naturals. Thanks


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I greatly appreciate your comments. And as Porky would say. back soon with more fun.


Xidoo: Angurriento que es uno mi amigo. pura angurria, jeje!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great fork, amazing knives....Wow


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

That wood did a lot of talking. What personality.







The knives are very nice. I wouldn't mind a couple of them on my belt.


----------

